# Need Tractor Help



## JasonF (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey folks, I'm in the market for a tractor and was hoping you all could give me some input as I've never owned a tractor before.

Basically, I need a tractor to mow and fertilize our 10 acre pasture.  I'd prefer to keep the budget in the $5,000 range so I will be buying used.  A tractor/bush hog combo would be perfect but will buy the implement(s) separate if needed.  

My question is, what make/size tractor would be best suited for this kind of work?  I don't want to buy too much tractor.  The pasture is in Central Florida (flat land).

Any other tips for buying used that you guys could offer would also be appreciated.


----------



## glynr329 (Sep 26, 2013)

I like Ford 2000,3000 or Massey 135 diesel. Make sure the lift works good. Power steering is nice to have too but if not will work fine.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 26, 2013)

glynr329 said:


> I like Ford 2000,3000 or Massey 135 diesel. Make sure the lift works good. Power steering is nice to have too but if not will work fine.



What he said


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm a JD guy myself, but I think the MF 135 is a real sleeper price wise.  HP for HP you will pay less for the MF than the Fords and its Perkins diesel is a real horse.


----------



## JasonF (Sep 26, 2013)

The MF 135 looks like a winner. Most I have seen around here are old. 1970s old.

What are your thoughts on this one. It's located minutes from my house and in my price range. 

http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/listing/-FORD-3910-110750469


----------



## 7 point (Sep 26, 2013)

1970s isn't too old if its been took care of mine is A 1963 ford


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 26, 2013)

JasonF said:


> The MF 135 looks like a winner. Most I have seen around here are old. 1970s old.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this one. It's located minutes from my house and in my price range.
> 
> http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/listing/-FORD-3910-110750469


That is a good looking tractor. Should have power to spare. Seems like a decent price


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 26, 2013)

Tractors:
  -Farm Tractors
  -Lawn Tractors
  -Compare tractors
  -Brand search:

Classifieds
  -Tractors for sale
  -Place free ad
Sections:
  -Articles/News
  -Tractor Shows
  -Store
  -Contact

 eBay Marketplace Logo 


Farm Tractor Brochure - Ford - 2910 3910 ...
$10.64	22h 21m


1980S FORD 32 52 HP 10 SERIES TRACTOR 4 ...
$9.99	1d 14h 14m


1987 FORD TRACTOR ORCHARD & NARROW BROCH ...
$5.00	1d 16h 12m

	View all	disclaimer	

Ford 3910
Ford 3910 tractor photo	
1983 - 1989
Utility tractor
Next model:	Ford 3930
Larger:	Ford 4610
Smaller:	Ford 2910


Overview

Engine
Transmission
Dimensions
Photos
Tests
Attachments



Production:
Manufacturer:	Ford
Original price (USD):	$16,200 (1989)

Ford 3910 Engine:
   Ford 3.1L 3-cyl diesel
full engine details ...

Capacity:
Fuel:	13 gal [49.2 L] 
Hydraulic system:	12.1 gal [45.8 L] 
Steering:	3.6 qts [3.4 L] 

3-Point Hitch:
Rear Type:	I

Power Take-off (PTO):
Rear PTO:	independent
Rear RPMs:	540

Dimensions & Tires:
Wheelbase:	77.5 inches [196 cm] 
Weight:	4455 to 6900 pounds
Front tire:	7.50-15
Rear tire:	13.6-28
full dimensions and tires ...

Ford 3910 attachments:
 front-end loader
all 3910 attachments ...

3910 Serial Numbers:
Location:	Transmission cover, right-front.
1982: C681910
1983: C695880
1984: C713459
1985: C737800
1986: C754100
1987: C768000
1986: BA74292
1987: BB05681
1988: BB31777
1989: BB84620

how to read serial numbers...




Ford 3910 Power:
Engine (gross):	50 hp [37.3 kW] 
Engine:	47.5 hp [35.4 kW] 
PTO (claimed):	42 hp [31.3 kW] 
Drawbar (tested):	35.62 hp [26.6 kW] 
PTO (tested):	42.67 hp [31.8 kW] 
power test details ...

Mechanical:
Chassis:	4x2 2WD
 	4x4 MFWD 4WD (optional)
Differential lock:	standard
Steering:	power assist
Brakes:	differential wet disc
Cab:	Two-post ROPS.

Hydraulics:
Type:	open center
Capacity:	12.1 gal [45.8 L] 
Pressure:	2500 psi [172.4 bar] 
Valves:	1
Pump flow:	7.7 gpm [29.1 lpm] 
Steering cap.:	3.6 qts [3.4 L] 

Electrical:
Charging system:	alternator
Charging amps:	32

Battery:
Number:	1
Volts:	12

Page information:
Last update:	September 3, 2013
Copyright:	Copyright 2013 TractorData LLC
Contact:	Peter@TractorData.com

Copyright 2000-2013 - TractorData LLC. Notice: Every attempt is made to ensure the data listed is accurate. However, differences between sources, incomplete listings, errors, and data entry mistakes do occur. Consult official literature from the manufacturer before attempting any service or repair.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 26, 2013)

Everything did not print so here is the link

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/3/5939-ford-3910.html


----------



## JasonF (Sep 26, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> Everything did not print so here is the link
> 
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/3/5939-ford-3910.html



Wow, great link. Thank you!


----------



## JasonF (Sep 26, 2013)

At 50hp, that 3910 is probably too much tractor for what I will be using it for.


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 26, 2013)

50 hp want seem like too much once you start using it. We bought a 50 instead of the 30 hp we was looking at and now I could really use a 75-100 for a few things.


----------



## JasonF (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm gonna go take a look at the one in the ad tomorrow. If it comes with the bush hog in the picture I may end up with it...  If not, I will probably look for something smaller.  I just need something for field mowing and fertilizing.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ive never heard anybody say " I wish I woulda bought a smaller tractor".


----------



## mikee (Sep 29, 2013)

Buy the biggest tractor you can afford.  You can can do a small job witha big tractor, but you can"t do a big job with a small tractor.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 1, 2013)

X2 biggest you can afford.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 1, 2013)

Our club president has that ford tractor it really is a work horse the older tractors are way better than the new ones.. You will work a smaller tractor to death.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. Still looking but found a John Deere 850 4x4 in Ocala for $4000. Im working Savannah for the week and will go check it out when I get back home... Not much out there right now.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Oct 1, 2013)

Two things im very glad i got on mine were:
1. 4wd
2. FEL
They are both worth their weight in gold. 4wd is almost like having 10-20 more hp, depending on the weight of the tractor. And weight is a BIG factor of getting that power to the ground. Loading the tires helps alot too (more weight).


----------



## JasonF (Oct 1, 2013)

What do you mean by "loading the tires"?
I figured having a 4wd would help but Im not sure the JD850 is a very heavy tractor. From what Ive seen it is smaller in size and about 30hp.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Oct 1, 2013)

Loading the tires or filling them about 3/4 full of water or some sort of fluid adds weight that will aid traction and lower the center of gravity. The main benefit however is traction.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 1, 2013)

if you look closely at the 3910, you will see the 50 hp is engine crankshaft hp... not what you get at the drawbar or PTO... the drawbar is around 35 hp. That is what you can pull, and I bet you money, you will wish you had more than 35hp at the drawbar after you use it a little while.  I have a 4630 with 52 drawbar, and sometimes I want more HP.  Especially when I am pulling a 6ft bushhog or 9 shank all purpose plow.  

You can't go wrong with more HP.  Figure the size tractor you think you need, and buy one at least 1 size bigger, preferably 2 sizes bigger.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Oct 1, 2013)

The 850 is 22hp @ pto which is the number that means the most in the real world along with hp @ the drawbar.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 3, 2013)

wareagle5.0 said:


> Loading the tires or filling them about 3/4 full of water or some sort of fluid adds weight that will aid traction and lower the center of gravity. The main benefit however is traction.



A thick belly pan will help also but not as much as filling the tires.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Oct 4, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> A thick belly pan will help also but not as much as filling the tires.



I would recomend this too. Not so much for weight but for protection in case you use the tractor in rough ground, i.e. cutover timberland or such. Added weight would be a bonus.


----------



## mikee (Oct 5, 2013)

Buy one that has a dealer close to you in case you need parts.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Oct 5, 2013)

^^^^^^^^Very good advice ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JasonF (Oct 6, 2013)

The 3910 was sold when I called about it.  A JD950 is for sale with a 5' bush hog for 5500 or a very clean MF 165 for 6500. Not alot to choose from at my price point. Driving back home tonight to do a little shopping tomorrow.


----------



## mikee (Oct 6, 2013)

pick up the Tractorhouse magazine or go to www.TractorHpuse.com or look a Craigslist remember to look at areas away from Atlanta , ie. Greenville, Alabama some outlying areas have cheaper tractors and more to choose from.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 6, 2013)

The 165 is a good old tractor.  Check the brakes, they are dry and if worn out expensive to replace. The lifts on the MF work well but they are very expensive to rebuild and a pain to get right. If they are good consider buying it.

The Perkins motor is cheap to rebuild, they need rebuilding in about 1/2 the hours of a JD.
Had a 165 for 10 yrs. sold it for what i bought it for. Put tires on it and did an engine rebuild on in that time but used it hard planting 40 acres and bushhogging.

If you want a real tractor about the same power look at a JD 2355.
It will do more, stronger and  rides/operates much better. You will feel a lot better after a few hours on it. I own the 2355 now.

The 135 is a good little tractor if in good shape too.

Check the monthly auctions in south central Georgia, better deals and selection than near the big cities.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info!
Anyone have input on the JD850 or 950 tractors. I may go check out an 850 tomorrow... 
The JD2355's I've found are out of my budget range ($5,000).


----------



## Napi (Oct 6, 2013)

The 850 and 950 are decent tractors. Pretty much a Yanmar painted green! Look for a 20 series JD like the 820, 1020, 2020. Also the industrial version of the same tractor is 301 and 401. Ford 3000 and 4000 are good tractors. The 4000 seems to bring less money but is just as good. Get the 70's and up year model.


----------



## takamineman (Oct 8, 2013)

Ford tractors are probably the best ever built...power per pound wise.  In my opinion, try to get a 10 series...1710, 1910 and up.  The 2810 would be a great choice for what you're looking to do.  They have wet brakes, so stopping and turning is alot less noisy, and the brakes last longer. Past that, the 850 and 950 Deere tractors are good.


----------



## redlevel (Oct 10, 2013)

I have owned/operated probably 50 different tractors in the last 50 years.  I love the old MF 135.  I wore out two of them, and that's hard to do.  Wore out my back, too.  The old Fords of the same era are just about as good.  I'm talking about the diesel tractors in the 38-50 hp range.  You can usually find parts for them.

All that said, you will be doing yourself a favor if you go to a Kubota dealer and take advantage of their 60 month 0% financing and get yourself a brand new tractor in the 40 hp range.  It will last you a lifetime.  For mowing a pasture and general utility work around the farm/homestead, the old tractors just don't compare.   I finally came to that realization.  I love the old iron, and my 56 Ford 600 is in the shop for major restoration now, but the new tractors in that power range are just better.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 15, 2013)

Looked at a Ford 4000 today. I was hoping it would be the one but it took the guy 3 min to get it started, the hydraulics did not work and the tires were in bad shape. Hour meter only showed 1100 hrs though...not sure if it was even working. Lol
No power steering either.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 19, 2013)

Two possibilities now.  A MF 135 for $4500 locally.  It's not pretty and needs a new water pump.  Otherwise, it's a sound tractor.  

Also may pick up a MF 245 for $5800.  It's been sandblasted and painted and the motor has been rebuilt.  Both have diesel motors.  Can't make up my mind...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 20, 2013)

Keep in mind the 135 has not been made for  40yrs. They were good but if not well maintained it is used up. Parts are harder to find.
A water pump can be rebuilt if shaft and housing are good but may be shot.  With it bad you can't really try out the tractor before fixing.

The small 200 series, the 245 are not nearly as tuff as the 100 series. If the motor was rebuilt how worn is the trans and hydolic/lift systems. They are more expensive than the motor by far.  The PTO may be hydro driven in those too. A big mower/bushog is a load on the guts of a tractor.

If the 2355s are in good shape they are newer and tuff enough for long term use.
HP is not the main thing that makes a tractor work. Heavy strong parts make it last.


----------



## Napi (Oct 20, 2013)

Jason, I would pass on those 2 MF's


----------



## JasonF (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok, thanks guys for the input.  I'm kinda leaning on the advise here...I'm pretty green.  
I think I will continue looking and pass on both the MFs I mentioned above.  
I looked at the 245 today.  She started right up and ran great.  Went through the gears, hydraulics, and PTO seemed to work fine.  No lights on it and I spotted more oil on the block than I was expecting since it was rebuilt 4 months ago.    Here are some cell phone pics of it.  The guy wouldn't budge on the price and wanted to charge me tax too. Either way, something in my gut was telling me no so I passed on it.  
I've got my heart set on a 135 I think and may just have to travel further to get one.  The durability and toughness of the 135 is what I'm looking for.  They are proven tractors from what I've read about them.  Much easier to haul around too if I wanna do food plots with it in the future.


----------



## Napi (Oct 20, 2013)

Jason, that's a nice looking tractor, but new paint won't make it perform any better. Have you checked craigslist in the south Ga areas?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 20, 2013)

Napi said:


> Jason, that's a nice looking tractor, but new paint won't make it perform any better. Have you checked craigslist in the south Ga areas?



Yes sir, I found a few I have my eye on that may be worth taking a road trip for although I may just hold out for something to come around in my neck of the woods.  Trying to stay patient and not rush into something I will regret later.


----------



## Napi (Oct 20, 2013)

My life story, way too impatient. Usually within a few weeks if not the next day after I buy, I find another item that's better and better price.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 21, 2013)

Not putting down anyones work but it is common to see old tractors pressure washed and painted, then portrayed as rebuilt or gone thru.

The oil in that area is not normal for a motor that should have new seals/gaskets.

Look for a tractor with origional paint. You get a better idea of how it was cared for. Old faded paint is no big deal.

There was a lot of the smaller MF 230, 245s used in the citrus groves pulling wagons, mowing, etc.

Check out some of the north FL. south Ga. farm auction companies.
Used to be a large monthly auction  in Hazelhurst Ga.

Go to a larger auction and walk around and listen. Check out the tractors and listen to the locals talking about whats there. Just stand back and listen.
Figure out who is a buyer/reseller and watch how much they bid and when they stop. The end user buyers will bid more to get a tractor and the reseller will stop when he feels he can't make money. You will get a feel for what a tractor is worth in used condition. Dress like a working farmer, you can meet some interesting people  and some real characters too.


----------

